# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Regime contribuenti minimi, quanto versare all'inps?

## simone79vi

Ciao, volevo avere dei chiarimenti circa il regime dei contribuenti minimi, chiari quali sono le condizioni per poter farne parte e i relativi vantaggi, eccone alcuni: 
- ricavi o compensi non superiori ai 30.000 uro
- imposta sostitutiva del 20% sul reddito professionale
- esonero dagli studi di settore
- fatturazione senza più l'addebito dell'IVA
- impossibilità di detrarre l'IVA sugli acquisti; 
non mi è chiara invece la questione delle detrazioni inps, quanto devo versare?
Ecco un esempio: 
- Guadagno euro 1500
- Spese euro 300
- utile 1200
- 20% di tasse su 1200 euro: 240
- Inps ?? quanto verso? 
Certo di trovare qualcuno che mi chiarisca le idee.. 
grazie
ciao

----------


## ergo3

> Ciao, volevo avere dei chiarimenti circa il regime dei contribuenti minimi, chiari quali sono le condizioni per poter farne parte e i relativi vantaggi, eccone alcuni: 
> - ricavi o compensi non superiori ai 30.000 uro
> - imposta sostitutiva del 20% sul reddito professionale
> - esonero dagli studi di settore
> - fatturazione senza più l'addebito dell'IVA
> - impossibilità di detrarre l'IVA sugli acquisti; 
> non mi è chiara invece la questione delle detrazioni inps, quanto devo versare?
> Ecco un esempio: 
> - Guadagno euro 1500
> ...

  
Il discorso contributivo richiede conoscenza del tipo di attività (impresa o professionale) ed quindi a che gestione INPS sarebbe iscrivibile. 
In linea di principio non c'è alcuna differenza con altri regimi fiscali se non nella determinazione della base imponibile contributiva.

----------


## simone79vi

L'attività che vorrei svolgere a tempo pieno, trattandosi di attività di assistenza informatica ed essendo unica attività a me è stato detto che dovrei far parte del regime dei contribuenti minimi con la gestione separata e versare il 25,72% sull'utile di inps.
In sostanza sull'esempio di prima avrei: 
- Guadagno euro 1500
- Spese euro 300
- utile 1200
- 20% di tasse su 1200 euro: 240
- 25,72% di Inps su 1200 euro: 308,64
In sostanza pagherei di tasse: 548,64 che riassumendo sono pari al 45,72% di ciò che guadagno.. E' corretto?
Se è cosi mi ora mi spiego perchè molta gente lavora in nero... cavoli!! 
Attendo risposte..
grazie
ciao

----------


## iltributarista

> L'attività che vorrei svolgere a tempo pieno, trattandosi di attività di assistenza informatica ed essendo unica attività a me è stato detto che dovrei far parte del regime dei contribuenti minimi con la gestione separata e versare il 25,72% sull'utile di inps.
> In sostanza sull'esempio di prima avrei: 
> - Guadagno euro 1500
> - Spese euro 300
> - utile 1200
> - 20% di tasse su 1200 euro: 240
> - 25,72% di Inps su 1200 euro: 308,64
> In sostanza pagherei di tasse: 548,64 che riassumendo sono pari al 45,72% di ciò che guadagno.. E' corretto?
> Se è cosi mi ora mi spiego perchè molta gente lavora in nero... cavoli!! 
> ...

  a- Guadagno euro 1500
b- Spese euro 300
c- utile contabile 1200
d- 25,72% di Inps su 1200 euro: 308,64
e- reddito = c-d = 891,36
f - imposta sostitutiva (20%) = 178,27
g - carico fiscale/previdenziale % totale = 32,46%

----------


## tzutzi

> a- Guadagno euro 1500
> b- Spese euro 300
> c- utile contabile 1200
> d- 25,72% di Inps su 1200 euro: 308,64
> e- reddito = c-d = 891,36
> f - imposta sostitutiva (20%) = 178,27
> g - carico fiscale/previdenziale % totale = 32,46%

  Anch'io appartengo al regime dei minimi e sono iscritta alla gestione separata INPS.
Volevo chiedere se la quota da pagare è davvero "solo" il 25,72% sull'utile contabile o se c'è anche un minimale... ho sentito che in altre casse c'è un minimale da pagare, anche in caso non si sia guadagnato nulla.
Io finora non ho avuto grossi guadagni e sarebbe molto oneroso per me dover versare quasi 3000 euro...
Non sono ancora stata da un commercialista per cui non ho le idee chiare a riguardo.
Grazie a chi mi risponderà.

----------


## tanaka

Buongiorno a tutti, 
chiedo a voi se per caso vi è capitato un caso simile.
Un contribuente (persona fisica) nel 2008 soggetto a "Regime dei minimi" con multi-attività.
Il soggetto svolge prevalentemente l'attività di Centro Elaborazione Dati (attività d'impresa) e Mediatore del Credito (attività professionale).
Come compilereste voi il quadro CM?
Sopra cosa si deve spuntare? Impresa o professionista?
Sapete se il quadro può essere duplicato?
I dati delle due attività, li sommate e li riportate nei righi?
Nel quadro RR compilate sia la parte relativa all'impresa e quella dei professionisti per competenza? 
Grazie Mille 
Alberto

----------


## ergo3

> Buongiorno a tutti, 
> chiedo a voi se per caso vi è capitato un caso simile.
> Un contribuente (persona fisica) nel 2008 soggetto a "Regime dei minimi" con multi-attività.
> Il soggetto svolge prevalentemente l'attività di Centro Elaborazione Dati (attività d'impresa) e Mediatore del Credito (attività professionale).
> Come compilereste voi il quadro CM?
> Sopra cosa si deve spuntare? Impresa o professionista?
> Sapete se il quadro può essere duplicato?
> I dati delle due attività, li sommate e li riportate nei righi?
> Nel quadro RR compilate sia la parte relativa all'impresa e quella dei professionisti per competenza? 
> ...

  
Il reddito del mediatpre creditizio è reddito d'impresa.

----------


## tanaka

Grazie per la risposta.
Il codice attività è 66.19.22...non è professionista?
Sai per caso se è soggetto all'iscrizione all'Enasarco? 
Mille grazie 
Alberto Z.

----------


## iltributarista

> Anch'io appartengo al regime dei minimi e sono iscritta alla gestione separata INPS.
> Volevo chiedere se la quota da pagare è davvero "solo" il 25,72% sull'utile contabile o se c'è anche un minimale... ho sentito che in altre casse c'è un minimale da pagare, anche in caso non si sia guadagnato nulla.
> Io finora non ho avuto grossi guadagni e sarebbe molto oneroso per me dover versare quasi 3000 euro...
> Non sono ancora stata da un commercialista per cui non ho le idee chiare a riguardo.
> Grazie a chi mi risponderà.

  nessun minimale! :Wink:

----------


## ermenegildone

Salve. Avrei un quesito da porre. Ho in essere un rapporto di lavoro a tempo indeterminato e vorrei avviare in aggiunta un'attivit&#224; da libero porfessionista. Non avendo cassa di previdenza, mi iscriverei alla gestione separata e verserei all'INPS il 17&#37;. Arrivo al quesito: la base imponibile per il calcolo dei contributi previdenziali alla gestione separata &#232; data dal solo reddito da libero professionista (naturalmente al netto die costi) o da detto reddito cumulato al mio reddito complessivo (sempre al netto die costi)? 
Grazie
Enrico
Enrico

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve. Avrei un quesito da porre. Ho in essere un rapporto di lavoro a tempo indeterminato e vorrei avviare in aggiunta un'attività da libero porfessionista. Non avendo cassa di previdenza, mi iscriverei alla gestione separata e verserei all'INPS il 17%. Arrivo al quesito: la base imponibile per il calcolo dei contributi previdenziali alla gestione separata è data dal solo reddito da libero professionista (naturalmente al netto die costi) o da detto reddito cumulato al mio reddito complessivo (sempre al netto die costi)? 
> Grazie
> Enrico
> Enrico

  Ciao Enrico Enrico  :Big Grin:  
La base imponibile per il calcolo dei contributi previdenziali alla gestione separata è data dal solo reddito da libero professionista (che per definizione è al netto dei costi). 
ciao

----------


## blau

Ciao, anche io mi trovo a dover aprire partita iva, regime dei minimi.
Dovrei rientrare nella categoria lavoro autonomo, visto che non sono un libero professionista (non sono iscritto a nessun albo o ordine). 
Però non ho le idee chiare. 
Io devo incassare netti circa 8000 euro.
Devo far fattura con questa cifra oppure devo maggiorarla di quel 20% che poi dovrò allo stato come ritenuta d'acconto? 
E il 4% di rivalsa di cui ho letto, devo aggiungerlo, in fattura, agli 8000? 
Capitolo spese:
per finalizzare quei 8000 euro, ho dovuto percorrere, con la mia auto e a mie spese, circa 9500 km. 
Se ho capito bene, secondo la tabella aci, a questi 13000 km corrispondono (9500*0.3) 2850 euro. 
Questi 2850 euro li posso detrarre dagli 8000 per il calcolo dei contributi?
Serve una documentazione? Io ho le schede carburante con il timbro del distributore.
E se serve ho il dettaglio di tutti gli spostamenti che giustifichino questi 9500 km; banalmente un foglio excel.  
Ho capito che i contributi si calcolano in base al codice di attività;
in rete posso reperire una lista completa?  
Io mi sono occupato, relativamente a fiumi, torrenti, etc, di misure di portata, di prelievi d'acqua e di campionamenti 
Però l'anno prossimo pare che mi partiranno altri lavori per committenti diversi; campionamenti in pozzi piezometrici, tecnico in una società di geosismica,... 
Quale attività e quale codice potrebbe fare al caso mio?
Qual'è sarà la conseguente percentuale contributiva?  
Infine, qual'è la cifra sulla quale verrà calcolata la ritenuta d'acconto del 20%, che, sempre se ho capito bene, sarà l'unica imposta che dovrò pagare (in atto di dichiarazione?)? 
Penso si capisca che ho una gran confusione... 
Spero possiate aiutarmi. 
Vi ringrazio tantissimo! 
M.

----------


## cesabas

credo che ci sia bisogno di un commercialista a cui ti possa rivolgere personalmente

----------


## blau

> credo che ci sia bisogno di un commercialista a cui ti possa rivolgere personalmente

  indubbiamente dovrò andarci  :Smile: , stavo però cercando di schiarirmi le idee, che sono assai confuse! 
se qualcuno avesse voglia e tempo per fare un inquadramento anche generale della mia situazione, gliene sarei molto grato  :Wink:

----------


## antoniodin

> Il discorso contributivo richiede conoscenza del tipo di attività (impresa o professionale) ed quindi a che gestione INPS sarebbe iscrivibile. 
> In linea di principio non c'è alcuna differenza con altri regimi fiscali se non nella determinazione della base imponibile contributiva.

  Questo mese emetterò la mia prima fattura a "regimi minimi" (TIPO ATTIVITA': 620909 - ALTRE ATTIVITA' DI SERVIZI CONNESSI A TECNOLOGIE INFORMATICHE) ed entrò la fine del 2011 raggiungerò al massimo un "imponibile" di 7000 euro.
Dovrò comunque versare dei contributi visto l'irrisorio ricavo?
Se si, quanto più o meno andrò a versare?
Insomma vorrei capire se lavorerò questi ultimi 3 mesi del 2011 per pagare "solo i contributi previdenziali"  :Smile:  
Grazie molte

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Questo mese emetterò la mia prima fattura a "regimi minimi" (TIPO ATTIVITA': 620909 - ALTRE ATTIVITA' DI SERVIZI CONNESSI A TECNOLOGIE INFORMATICHE) ed entrò la fine del 2011 raggiungerò al massimo un "imponibile" di 7000 euro.
> Dovrò comunque versare dei contributi visto l'irrisorio ricavo?
> Se si, quanto più o meno andrò a versare?
> Insomma vorrei capire se lavorerò questi ultimi 3 mesi del 2011 per pagare "solo i contributi previdenziali"  
> Grazie molte

  Sì, sul reddito un'aliquota del 26,72%. 
ciao

----------


## geo

Salve a tutti. Vorrei chiedere aiuto per risolvere qualche dubbio. 
Ho appena aperto una partita iva agevolata (regime dei minimi) poiché lavoro come analista dati  via internet (servizi di sostegno alle imprese).  Sicuramente fino alla fine dell'anno fatturerò meno di 5000 euro.  Se ho ben capito: 
1)non devo iscrivermi alla gestione separata Inps e versare nessun contributo perché sono sotto la soglia minima?
2)Dal prossimo anno l'aliquota di iva agevolata passa automaticamente dal 20 al 5% ?
3)Se rimango sotto i 5000 euro l'anno lordi continuo a non pagare l'inps? 
Ho fatto questo ragionamento. 
Se nel 2012 fatturo 5000 euro e ci pago il 5% di aliquota mi metto in tasca 4750 euro. 
Se invece supero questa soglia, per esempio guadagnando 8000 euro l'anno, ci pago il 5%  e poi il 26,72% di Inps, il che significa che mi restano più o meno 5500 euro. Vale a dire poco di più rispetto al caso 1 lavorando molto di più. E' giusto il ragionamento?
Grazie.

----------


## shailendra

> Salve a tutti. Vorrei chiedere aiuto per risolvere qualche dubbio. 
> Ho appena aperto una partita iva agevolata (regime dei minimi) poiché lavoro come analista dati  via internet (servizi di sostegno alle imprese).  Sicuramente fino alla fine dell'anno fatturerò meno di 5000 euro.  Se ho ben capito: 
> 1)non devo iscrivermi alla gestione separata Inps e versare nessun contributo perché sono sotto la soglia minima?
> 2)Dal prossimo anno l'aliquota di iva agevolata passa automaticamente dal 20 al 5% ?
> 3)Se rimango sotto i 5000 euro l'anno lordi continuo a non pagare l'inps? 
> Ho fatto questo ragionamento. 
> Se nel 2012 fatturo 5000 euro e ci pago il 5% di aliquota mi metto in tasca 4750 euro. 
> Se invece supero questa soglia, per esempio guadagnando 8000 euro l'anno, ci pago il 5%  e poi il 26,72% di Inps, il che significa che mi restano più o meno 5500 euro. Vale a dire poco di più rispetto al caso 1 lavorando molto di più. E' giusto il ragionamento?
> Grazie.

  No, è tutta sbagliata. L'Inps lo devi pagare anche se sei sotto i 5 mila uro. L'aliquota del 5% non riguarda l'Iva ma l'imposta sostitutiva Irpef. Ti consiglio di rivolgerti a un commercialista, pagherai molto meno dell'importo delle multe che sicuramente prenderai se fai da solo.

----------


## geo

Il mio commercialista non si occupa di regime dei minimi. Ecco che ho cercato informazioni sulla nuova legge in vigore da gennaio 2012 e per la gestione separata Inps. Da quello che ho letto sul sito Inps c'è un tetto dei 5000 euro di reddito al di sotto del quale non si paga. 
Perché dai per scontato che io la debba pagare? Cosa non ho capito?
Per quanto riguarda l'aliquota del 5% ho letto che sostituisce quella del 20% attualmente in vigore per il regime dei minimi. Ora che sia iva, irpef o quant'altro, io ho capito che la trattenuta sarà solo del 5%, contando sul fatto che quelli che potranno usufruire dei benefici di questo tipo di regime si ridurranno drasticamente. 
Dov'è l'inghippo?

----------


## shailendra

> Il mio commercialista non si occupa di regime dei minimi. Ecco che ho cercato informazioni sulla nuova legge in vigore da gennaio 2012 e per la gestione separata Inps. Da quello che ho letto sul sito Inps c'è un tetto dei 5000 euro di reddito al di sotto del quale non si paga. 
> Perché dai per scontato che io la debba pagare? Cosa non ho capito?
> Per quanto riguarda l'aliquota del 5% ho letto che sostituisce quella del 20% attualmente in vigore per il regime dei minimi. Ora che sia iva, irpef o quant'altro, io ho capito che la trattenuta sarà solo del 5%, contando sul fatto che quelli che potranno usufruire dei benefici di questo tipo di regime si ridurranno drasticamente. 
> Dov'è l'inghippo?

  l'inghippo è che quel tetto dei 5000 uro non riguarda chi ha partita iva. Cambia commercialista, ce ne sono tanti che seguono anche i minimi, a un prezzo...minimo

----------


## geo

ok e grazie

----------


## werta

> ok e grazie

  Ciao geo
scrivimi a consulenteonline@virgilio.it e ti aiuterò. 
Werta

----------


## buranga

Salve, scusate se riapro questa discussione, ma volevo sapere se qualcuno sa rispondermi sui costi della cassa previdenziale dei dottori commercialisti, partendo dal fatto che mi iscriverei a gennaio all'età di 30anni con una nuova partita iva con il nuovo regime dei minimi. Grazie

----------


## AlessioCap

Ciao Geo,
di dove sei?
perchè se hai bisogno di un commercialista, ti posso aiutare.
sono di roma e faccio parte di un team di professionisti che si occupa anche di consulenza fiscale.
Se sei di roma possiamo assisterti.

----------


## geo

Grazie a tutti. Non vivo a Roma ma a Milano. Ho cambiato commercialista e il nuovo mi ha consigliato l'iscrizione alla Camera di Commercio, così da non dover pagare l'Inps. C'è qualche rischio remoto, mi ha detto. Voi che ne pensate?

----------

